# kanaat getirmemin nedeniyse



## sufler

Merhaba!
Could you explain to me what is the meaning of the phrase *-a kanaat getirmemin nedeniyse *in this sentence:



> Zagros Dağları’nda yaşadıklarına kanaat getirmemin nedeniyse o dönemde Asur halkının askeri anlamda aktif oldukları tek bölge orasıydı.



_If the reason of my being convinced that they lived in Zagros Mountains, there was the only region where Assyrian people were active in military sense.
_
The first part does not sound good to me.


----------



## shafaq

sufler said:


> Merhaba!
> Could you explain to me what is the meaning of the phrase *-a kanaat getirmemin nedeniyse *in this sentence:


You have taken it in right way, despite of its weird usage. It must be reworded something like "Zagros Dağları’nda yaşadıkları kanaatine varmış olduğum için; o dönemde Asur halkının askeri anlamda aktif oldukları tek bölge orasıydı diye düşünüyorum/sonucunu çıkarıyorum.

Edit: Please ignore this post and refer to post #5. Thank you...


----------



## snoopymanatee

"Zagros Dağları’nda yaşadıklarına kanaat getirmemin nedeniyse o dönemde Asur halkının askeri anlamda aktif oldukları tek bölge orasıydı."

"_The reason I am convinced that they lived in Zagros Mountains is that they were the only region where Assyrian people were active militarily._"

I don't think it is a weird usage and if we want to paraphrase it, for me it should be:

"_Asur halkının askeri anlamda aktif oldukları tek bölge orası olduğundan, Zagros Dağları'nda yaşadıklarına kanaat getirdim._"


----------



## sufler

Hmm, I'm very unfamiliar with this type of construction. So far I knew the suffix -se/-sa only as conditional "if" or linker "whereas". 
But here? Why is the suffix -se after _nedeni_ really needed?


----------



## shafaq

snoopymanatee said:


> I don't think it is a weird usage ...



Oooops! Yes You are very right! I don't know for what reason other than carelessness; I have wrongly percieved it as " ... kanaat getirmemin nedeniy*LE* ..."  while it was ... nedeniy*se* " and I builded up all my post on that wrong perception.

Yes! I confess that there is no weirdness on first part of the sentence; along with that; second part seriously needs a correction and your suggestion is really good and it may be corrected by this way too:

"Zagros Dağları’nda yaşadıklarına kanaat getirmemin nedeniyse o dönemde Asur halkının askeri anlamda aktif oldukları tek bölgeNİN orası OLMASIydı.


----------



## sufler

Ok, now I'm completely confused  Could you clear it out what is exactly the difference between *nedeniyle *and *nedeniyse?*


----------



## shafaq

sufler said:


> Ok, now I'm completely confused  Could you clear it out what is exactly the difference between nedeniyle and nedeniyse?



The original that says "kanaat getirmemin nedeniySE; ..." means  " the reason that makes me convinced to ..."

But with the form that I wrongly assumed as "kanaat getirmemin nedeniyLE "; it would mean "because of I have been convinced that ...".


----------



## Guner

It might be also useful to mention that this form of -se -sa usage usually does not appear in a text/conversation out of the box. It usually follows some previous related content/comments.
My guess is (as we don't have the full content) the writer has already made/mentioned about some other analyses on Assyrians who lived in the mentioned era and when the subject comes to where these people were supposedly living, the writer kind of says "..*And, t*_he reason I am convinced that they lived in Zagros Mountains is that they were the only region where Assyrian people were active militarily._" So rather than starting a sentence with "_*Ve*_..." he uses -se suffix elegantly to give the same effect. So in summary, -se -sa suffix in this example is not the conditional -sa -sa.

The other possibility is that the writer has already mentioned that _they lived in Zagros Mountains _and now he explains why he thinks that way. So in simple terms this is like saying:
"A should be equal to B. _*And*_ the reason for that is...."

Hope this helps,
Cheers,


----------

